# Gallery of My Future Siggys



## imalko (Sep 19, 2009)

After some consideration I've decided to start this thread where I'll upload siggys which I might use in the future. So, for start here are few new ideas...

*Edit: *I'm uploading the old siggy here too, so I wouldn't have to look for it elsewhere if I choose to use it again.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 20, 2009)

imalko said:


> After some consideration I've decided to start this thread where I'll upload siggys which I might use in the future. So, for start here are few new ideas...



Yeah, one of these days I might sit down and try to figure out how to make one. I like Red 7 with the border the best


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking great Igor. I like the first the most.


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Dirk and Wojtek. 
Wojtek, can you do me a favor? Can you please try to convert the first and third siggy from JPG into PNG or GIF format? I seem to be unable to do so, but would like to see how will they look like. The transparency issue, you know, and besides it could come in handy now when there is option to choose forum background.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice ones Igor, I like them all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good stuff Igor!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2009)

No problem Igor.Here you are. But you should remember that GiF and PNG files are created when you save your file.The main problem is that a JPG picture is saved as one layer when GiF and PNG types need to be of a few layers. One of them is always treated as the transparent background. I have converted the requested pics with transparncy of the grey background and without the one.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice sig Igor.


----------



## imalko (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, I realize that it might be a little too early, but after all this post is in accordance with thread title - *"future"* signatures. I intend to use this two for the upcoming holidays...

Profiles used are beautiful work of Claes Sundin.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2009)

Fantastic Igor....I like the second one the most.


----------



## imalko (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks very much Wojtek, my friend. I figured you would like it. The siggy does feature Fw 190 and Wurger is your bird after all...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

I like the 1st one   !! Nice work!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2009)

imalko said:


> Thanks very much Wojtek, my friend. I figured you would like it. The siggy does feature Fw 190 and Wurger is your bird after all...




But I like it not only because there is Fw190 but I like its composition both colours and shapes.I thought I would like to have a such one as my X-Mass one. I have to think about similar one to that.

Excellent work Pal.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice Igor!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the second one the best too.
It just looks right to me.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2009)

_GOT_ to love the TA-152! 8)


----------



## imalko (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's another for specific occasion...
Since I wasn't a member of this fine forum last year when 90th anniversary of ending of the Great War was commemorated, I've decided to make this siggy for the occasion of 91st anniversary of this important historical event.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice Imalko. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## imalko (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will use it temporary for a few days then in order to mark the occasion...


----------



## imalko (Dec 13, 2009)

This is my definitive holiday siggy (profile art by Claes Sundin)...


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

NICE


----------



## imalko (Jan 4, 2010)

A few new ones...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cool Igor!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 5, 2010)

All of them look good.


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## imalko (May 26, 2010)

With 70th Anniversary of Battle of Britain not far away, I've been playing around with some new siggys to mark the occasion...


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2010)

Great Igor.  I like the second one the most.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2010)

The ones from the gun turret are my choice particularly the last one's colour shading.


----------



## Njaco (May 26, 2010)

Thats a great idea!!! I'll have to do one myself. Great siggys!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Good ones, agree with Wojtek, the second one is my favourite.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2010)

Great work!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

I like this one the most.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...4870917-gallery-my-future-siggys-resized2.jpg


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2010)

That is a good one. But like Wurger, I like the second one with the Spitty in color.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2010)

I also like the Spit, in color. Good work...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

I like the 3rd and 4th but, they are all GREAT!


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys. I kinda like the one with the Spitfire the most myself, so I redone it a little. Here's how it looks now...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ace!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Nov 28, 2010)

Christmas siggy for this year...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## imalko (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Wojtek and Hugh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## imalko (Mar 30, 2011)

Last year we had 70th anniversary of Battle of Britain and this year we have "round number" anniversaries of Barbarossa and towards the end of the year the Pearl Harbor. However, there's soon to be a 70th anniversary of an WW2 event closer to home so to speak - the Axis invasion of Yugoslavia which started with air raids on Belgrade on 6th of April 1941 (Unternehmen Strafgericht) or, as it is commonly known here, simply the April War (Aprilski rat).

To commemorate this important event in history of my country I made appropriate siggy...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicely done Igor! Very good way of bringing attention to this largely forgotten time in the war.


----------



## imalko (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Hugh.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree...a very nice attempt. Well done Igot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2011)

Agree as well!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicely done sig Igor!


----------



## imalko (Jan 27, 2012)

My classic siggy updated with new background and larger RYAF amblem. In several versions. Tell me what you think guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the first one as you can see the badge better.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks good Igor!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with VB. The first one looks great.


----------



## imalko (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

